# Double nach bestimmter Nachkommastelle abschneiden.



## -horn- (12. Dez 2010)

moien,

ich habe schonmal ein wenig geschaut und würde zur zeit das abschneiden einer bestimmten kommastelle so machen, dass ich mit der passenden 10erpotenz multipliziere, floor benutze und wieder durch die 10erpotenz teile.

also bei der 3 stelle dann 1000, floor, 1000 mache. aber das halte ich für nicht elegant. gibt es da was besseres? ich brauche die stellenkürzung eigentlich nur zur ausgabe der werte. und was ich mich frage ist, wie sich das bei bei den großen zahlen mit exponent 1.234E10 immer verhält, wenn ich das prinzip anwende. es sollte auch gehen, aber man weiss ja nie.

kann mir dazu jemand einen tipp geben?


----------



## hrumsch (12. Dez 2010)

Ich glaube, das hier hilft Dir zumindest bei einem Teil Deines Problems weiter


```
import java.text.*;

// mindestens 1 Vorkommastelle, genau 2 Nachkommastellen

DecimalFormat f = new DecimalFormat("#.00");

double d1 = 1234.4843;
double d2 = 0.2;
System.out.println(f.format(d1));
System.out.println(f.format(d2));
```


----------



## Antoras (12. Dez 2010)

Zahl in String umwandeln und die benötigten Zeichen mit 
	
	
	
	





```
substring()
```
 rausholen?


----------

